# South Bend 9" Compound Slide Gib replacement screws - help please



## tommymotto (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi

I am new to this and have a little while ago purchased a second hand South Bend 9" Model (1942 I think), I have been cleaning and replacing some parts and it seems to run nicely. The only problem is that I can't source replacement the compound slide Gib screws, which are a little bit worn, see the enclosed picture. I took them out and tried to work out what they are and the closest I can I see is that there are 1BA slotted grub screws!?

Does anyone know what they are (BSF, BSW, BA screws etc) and where I can get some replacement ones from? The only ones I saw were on ebay and were a complete Gib and screws from the US but that had gone and it was bit expensive on shipping to the UK, where I am.

So I would appreciate some help, I have looked through the 44 pages of South Bend posts but couldn't see any post titles that might have answered my questions.





Many thanks in advance
Tom


----------



## Smithdoor (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope this help  South Bend did use some #12 screw in some parts of the lathe I do not think it was use on the cross slides[

Dave 



tommymotto said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this and have a little while ago purchased a second hand South Bend 9" Model (1942 I think), I have been cleaning and replacing some parts and it seems to run nicely. The only problem is that I can't source replacement the compound slide Gib screws, which are a little bit worn, see the enclosed picture. I took them out and tried to work out what they are and the closest I can I see is that there are 1BA slotted grub screws!?
> 
> ...


----------



## tommymotto (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, I will have a look through


----------



## DoogieB (Feb 3, 2015)

The ad you mentioned is still on Ebay.  

I didn't check mine, but they are supposed to be a 12-28 TPI x 3/4" long.


----------



## Mark_f (Feb 4, 2015)

As of yesterday, eBay was selling a new set of screws to do the compound and cross slide . I think $18 for the set


----------



## tommymotto (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up: I have just purchased a set and at reasonable price , so I am a happy man )


----------

